# Was that you? I sincerely hope not.....



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Please have a look at this link as a MH is crashed after being driven at 80mph on the M6...... :surprise:

http://www.itv.com/news/border/

Hopefully it will show, I do not need to add anything.....:frown2:

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

No brake lights!.


ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Stupid idiot

Glad he wasn't killed

But he could have killed other innocent people , but luck was on his side, or theirs 

For what??

Where was he going that could possibally need that speed?

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not very clever, apart from driving too fast I would hazard a guess that he accelerated to try and pull himself out of trouble, not a good thing to do over 50mph.Or in that type of vehicle.


cabby


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

If you read the article it says he refused to provide a specimin of blood for the police. Make of that what you will. I made "over the limit" out of it!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The driver had form: perhaps that is his reason for refusing to give a sample?
http://www.burnleyexpress.net/news/crime/addict-stole-charity-tin-from-bank-1-7578479


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

He's got form now - but not enough of it in my opinion.

This apparently went on for 35 miles with lots of other drivers phoning the police - it wasn't just one stupid, isolated event.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I was going to say, you dont get a three year ban and 12 months in jail just for driving too fast and smashing up your own vehicle. Pished by the sound of it and reported by lots of others.

Maybe he was on his way to a Fruitcakes meet.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

barryd said:


> . . .
> Maybe he was on his way to a Fruitcakes meet.


- Or maybe he's delivering it to a dealer or new owner . . .:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If this was in April the idiot will be out by now :roll: be careful out there chaps & chapesseseses


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If this was in April the idiot will be out by now :roll: be careful out there chaps & chapesseseses


The article says he was sentenced to 12 months on 11th November.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayc said:


> The article says he was sentenced to 12 months on 11th November.


Ah, I missed that, having porridge don't you know, bowl got in the way


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I may well be wrong, because I hate porridge...

if the offence was committed in April, and he was sentenced on 11th November, if he had been detained in custody i.e. not released on bail because of his unpredictability and addiction to valium, he could well have already served half of his sentence while on remand..... and don't you only serve half anyway if you have been a "good" prisoner?

So, he could either be out or be close to coming out if that is correct, Mr Plodd can probably offer advice....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> I may well be wrong, because I hate porridge...
> 
> if the offence was committed in April, and he was sentenced on 11th November, if he had been detained in custody i.e. not released on bail because of his unpredictability and addiction to valium, he could well have already served half of his sentence while on remand..... and don't you only serve half anyway if you have been a "good" prisoner?
> 
> ...


Without the exact details it's impossible to know, one thing for sure, he should have got longer, and lost his licence permanently, bloody idiot.


----------

